# The Grandaddy of all Go Dawg threads..Fighting for freedom in the Liberty bowl..#28



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog heading into the bowl season


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs eating frog legs


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles


----------



## Matthew6

go noles


----------



## Matthew6

nice thread. roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

warming this one up. happy birthday and merry christmas charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hunker down Dogs we still got another game


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Happy Birthday Charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs giving Kirby his 1st bowl game win


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles, Bammer and Possum owning this 1st page


----------



## elfiii

Spot thug has gone all bulldawg.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Spot thug has gone all bulldawg.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Thanks Elfiii.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go bootlicker noles going all dog.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Loving the Dawg love up in herra! Go Dawgs!!!!

Happy Birthday to Da Boss!


----------



## KyDawg

This thread is on probation.


----------



## KyDawg

One of the worst Dawgs threads in a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Take us 3 years to close it.


----------



## elfiii

elfiii said:


> Spot thug has gone all bulldawg.
> 
> Go Dawgs!





Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs



6 thug right behind him.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

What do you expect from a turnip truck loader.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Take us 3 years to close it.



We could always make it go "Poof"!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...unces-signing-junior-college-ot-dmarcus-hayes 

Good pick up for the Dawgs today! Watch the video, the BIG guy can move! Only way to turn this Thug Thread into a good read. 

GO DAWGS! BEAT TCU!


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> We could always make it go "Poof"!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yes WE sure can.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> What do you expect from a turnip truck loader.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


>



He's still mad I got a free ham.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and the bandwagon bammer running these go dog threads


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> He's still mad I got a free ham.


 did you patch that hole in your trailer yet.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> He's still mad I got a free ham.



you should wish him Happy Birthday; to smooth things over a bit.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> did you patch that hole in your trailer yet.



Yes

I used all the material Mrs 6 purchased for me at Lowes.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Happy Birthday Charlie Norris


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammers carrying big balances on their Lowes card


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes WE sure can.



Yeah but if you kill it I can resurrect it from the dead.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo Dawgs 17!


----------



## CamoDawg85

How many more days until kickoff?


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> did you patch that hole in your trailer yet.



He sure did, he got his wife to sit on the hole with a Lowes bucket on her head.    

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



Crap! Either you haven't touched the ham, or KyDawg forgot to poison it!  

GO THUGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> Crap! Either you haven't touched the ham, or KyDawg forgot to poison it!
> 
> GO THUGS!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



He didn't forget. I'm immune to that poison, although it did make me feel like I could poop through a minnow net.


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> He didn't forget. I'm immune to that poison, although it did make me feel like I could poop through a minnow net.



   

I'm crying and dying over here! 

You must have some strong innards, bro!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

gonna be great hearing the names chubb and michel next season. while i do  not agree with my sig line, the dogs will go double digits next season. bama will roll again still, but kirby will up his stock big time.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be great hearing the names chubb and michel next season. while i do  not agree with my sig line, the dogs will go double digits next season. bama will roll again still, but kirby will up his stock big time.



Like the way you're talking 6


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go sick Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammer holding the minnow net


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go big uglies committing to The G!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs not holding no minnow nets in they hands.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy Friday!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs gonna have a monster O line! 

Dang, 6 going above and beyond the call of duty! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I think yall expecting a lot from freshmen. Great to get them, but they have not played a down in the SEC yet. Sure seems to be an improvement though.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Falcons


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs watching tree rats instead of deer!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in warm weather.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Wishing they were where it's warm!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

They kinda proud of them liberty bowl tickets.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles still in the stand.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer owning this thread


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs not beating up on Billy's ex wives


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs having Bamers and Noles on ignore.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Page 5 woop woop

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in Cantucky


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Locust Grove.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in South GA


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Matthew6 shooting up the strip club cause they jipped him on a chicken wing plate


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Gold Ranger

Nitram4891 said:


>



Don't he know you're suppose to roll it up and light it first?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Techies smoking the hedges


----------



## Matthew6

christmas dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs lying to recruits about scholarships.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

Daily Nitram sux.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs lying to recruits about scholarships.



Go Dawgs doin' it the new Georgia Way.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs learning from Saban.


----------



## KyDawg

At least we let them go before they get on campus. Saban will snatch a scholly from a 4 star and give it to a five.


----------



## Gold Ranger

KyDawg said:


> At least we let them go before they get on campus. Saban will snatch a scholly from a 4 star and give it to a five.



Between his junior and senior year, at that.


----------



## scooty006

Go Dawgs!

6-4-1 all time vs Free Shoes U


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs losing morals and football games


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs losing morals



We had plenty to spare so we didn't mind giving some up to help the Noles climb up out of the sewer. It's unhealthy to be in the sewer as long as y'all have been there.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs helping noles outta the toilet


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs owning a team paying 3 basketball coaches.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs jealous of Bama fans



^^^^ this.


----------



## Matthew6

go lying dogs.


----------



## Matthew6

daily slayersux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> ^^^^ this.



Just win!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Turns out the Scholly was not just pulled. He would have been fine if he would just shown up in June.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs pulling Schollys


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think I lied bout nothing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sycamore.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sitting here watching the Louisville UK BB game and I remembered why I quit watching BB. Ky starts with about 20 points a game from the refs before tip off. Think it was 8 trips down the floor they called fouls on UL. I hate BB.


----------



## KyDawg

Go you truthful Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs running the state in basketball.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles getting ready to take somebody behind the woodshed


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## riprap

Go noles and phants running.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go criminal dogs


----------



## riprap

Time to get the heat on board and giving second chances.


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> Time to get the heat on board and giving second chances.



If Kirby learned anything from Nick, he'll fire the current police chief, then bring his own guy in.


Go Tallahassee PD doing an outstanding job


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go criminal dogs



and lying dogs too.


----------



## brownceluse

6 up late on the left coast.... go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs telling it like it is.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles flat out whipping the mutts


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs missing mark richt.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs getting my shorts out for santa.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go late night and early morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Christmas Eve Eve Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go LA Tech


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Man, FSU got a mighty fine commit today! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and bammers and nole trolls


----------



## brownceluse

Go liberal bammers living on the left coast. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammers.......The real winners in these threads


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Christmas Eve Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go nole and bammer getting coal in their stocking


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

The wife bought me a electric smoker for the times I don't want to fire up the pit!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Sweet smoker bud!!


----------



## KyDawg

That is a nice smoker Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Christmas eve.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas Dawgs and Trolls.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas on the Mountain John.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and Merry Christmas to Dawg fans every where! !!!!

Merry Christmas Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

Merry Christmas and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Merry Go Dawgs Christmas! !!!!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Got Dawgs getting a great lb out of Vidalia Ga. Kirby redefining recruiting at UGA.


----------



## KyDawg

24/7 Has the 2017 class ranked #3 right now and gaining.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in jail for shooting at Rudolph


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting the horses they need to run the race.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in jail for shooting at Rudolph



rebel yell did that again


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Gooo dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! BEAT TCU!


----------



## riprap

Dawgs eating bacon and eggs for pre game meal.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammer owning the go dog thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles at the top of this new page


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Turnip toters at the top.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in prison.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go ham smoking dogs still trying to get to the top


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs jealous of bama


----------



## KyDawg

Aint nobody in here jealous of the Bamer. Cause aint nobody cept the trolls in here that would ever dream of being a Bamer fan.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Carrolton Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in kentucky jealous of the roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bamer Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles at the top of the page


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

All you Dawgs going to Memphis, stay out of the Malls. Why they would have a bowl game in Memphis is beyond me. It makes Knoxville look like paradise.


----------



## John Cooper

Easy  Charlie. ....... both of them make Chattanooga look like the Trump tower.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles drinking orange juice with a little Grey Goose


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles drinking orange juice with a little Grey Goose



I see you went all out with the Pickem winnings..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> I see you went all out with the Pickem winnings..
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I only buy goose when I'm broke.


----------



## Matthew6

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!



this^^^^^. sorry i missed it charlie.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> I only buy goose when I'm broke.



And sick of the malt liquor.. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs staying in an impound in Memphis.


----------



## KyDawg

Should have flew the team in the day of the game.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and be safe in the mini Chicago!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

That stupid coon is back out there and Odell aint here to run him off.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs shoot that coon Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Best post ever

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7164804&postcount=1


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hampton.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to those poor souls that have to go to Memphis to watch them play.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope our Dawgs get out of there without getting mugged.


----------



## KyDawg

Prolly wont happen, it is Tennessee at it 's best.


----------



## KyDawg

Memphis, the show place of UT recruiting.


----------



## KyDawg

I might could exist with UT, if they had any color in the spectrum other than the putrid Orange.


----------



## KyDawg

You can walk into the finest restaurants in the Country with your UGA gear on. Anywhere you want to go. Walk into any decent place with putrid Orange on and you want get past the doorman.


----------



## KyDawg

Doorman will say, you aint coming in here with that Jail house gear on.


----------



## KyDawg

But they proud of that stupid color.


----------



## KyDawg

I forgot they the only people in the US that ever volunteered for anything.


----------



## KyDawg

That Alamo thing did not work out too good for them.


----------



## KyDawg

Butch didn't either and he did not even Volunteer to come there. They went after him like he was Knute Rockne.


----------



## KyDawg

But he fixed a lot of mailboxes. Better to receive the checks from all them hillbilly's up in the hills, to pay of the police.


----------



## kmckinnie

Boss u in the wrong thread.


----------



## brownceluse

The bi$$ on a Go Dawgs roll tonight! Charlie is a DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs  and Go Charlie! ! ! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Best post ever
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7164804&postcount=1





GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs in Kentucky that enjoyed the WW last night!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs jealous of bama


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs missing richt


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go CMR back to winning ball games


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs glad Richt is gone!


----------



## KyDawg

CMR is right where he needs to be.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go CMR back to winning ball games



yep at least he is someplace where he can win a nc


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

They gonna have that chick calling the game tomorrow..........Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go S&S wearing em out in the pick em


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs dodging celebratory gunfire in Memfus


----------



## CamoDawg85

And go CMR bringing home the bacon for them Thugs. Glad he's gone but a DGD


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs using clean language on the sidelines


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

go nasty dogs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Goo Dawgs on game day!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs warming up on the turf


----------



## westcobbdog

Hunker down one more time in Memphis. We need to control the ball vs TCU today..here's to Chubb, Michele and McKenzie all getting big yardage today.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs in the treestand digging on the win.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I been thinking about starting a poll on whether or not the UNI's that UT wore today were the ugliest ones that have ever been seen.


----------



## KyDawg

You just cant come up with a UNI that ugly, you got to spend hours designing it.


----------



## KyDawg

I would rather play nekkid than wear that garbage.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

What makes it so funny is the UT fans actually like it.


----------



## KyDawg

There was one of them west coast teams that has some kinda green UNI that was pretty bad, but it did not come close to the ugly factor of that Jail house stuff UT wears.


----------



## KyDawg

I sit in a place tonight with peeps wearing that putrid orange. Funny thing about it was, nobody showed up until after halftime, when they had a lead.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy New Year Dawgs. Lots to look forward to. Yall will win it all this next year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KyDawg said:


> What makes it so funny is the UT fans actually like it.



Believable since they like volsux to begin with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Matthew6 said:


> Happy New Year Dawgs. Lots to look forward to. Yall will win it all this next year.



They will be the best team in 2017









in Athens.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

gobbleinwoods said:


> They will be the best team in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Athens.



You got that right. 
We bleed Red and Black! 
GO Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Aint nothing finer in the land than a Georgia Bulldawg FAN!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Dawgs! 

TN uni's are bad! Real bad!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Nekkid Dogs in KY


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles peeling urnges


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles blowing out the Wolverines


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammers winning in a bloodbath


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Mathew6 peeing off the porch with a cigarette in his mouth


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Lane Kiffin getting left by the bus again


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles at the top of this page


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles named Elfiii


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS with a nole flea in our midst!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs already scheming the G Day game.


----------



## KyDawg

Isaih William just got helped off the field in the Under Armour game. Looked like a knee. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Matthew6

happy new year to all.


----------



## Matthew6

dogs win 11games next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammer with 2 losses after their next 2 games


----------



## KyDawg

D'angelo Gibbs just committed to Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Never heard of a De'Angela.


Congrats on the pickup lady dogs


----------



## KyDawg

You will.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> You will.



Only tennis players I know of are the Williams sisters. Will she best them?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

KyDawg said:


> You will.



And Bishop too


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



Yes Go Dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Our class is ranked #2 on scout, Rivals, and ESPN. And we're still not done. It may up begin UGA's best class ever before it's done. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Looking like a good class. Now let's see how it pans out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Terrell County.


----------



## brownceluse

I have watched these kids go to bama, uf, Auburn and the rest of the sec.  it's nice seeing Kirby taking back the state of Ga. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goo Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs holding onto a W in the offseason!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Add Monty Rice to the list GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go dog boosters spending the big $


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Great day today!!! Snatching recruits from other sec teams and smoked a pork loin today!!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks good Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We get a few more freshmen for next year we may not be back, but we will be in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

That loin is awesome looking Jeff


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs! We building hedge by hedge


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs keeping all the instate talent and picking and chosing who else we want in other states!


----------



## brownceluse

Choates announced on twitter he's leaving the program. Boom! Making room for more savages!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Hearing there is another major flip coming!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go big cat Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in Georgia!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Kentucky


----------



## CamoDawg85

And Alabama


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs building a wall around the state.


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS taking the cream off the top!


----------



## KyDawg

Keep this up and we will be back in the mix before you know it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Dawgs !
Strong to the national signing day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in a warmer part of the country.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs bringing up firewood for the upcoming blizzard


----------



## CamoDawg85

Keep warm Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Camo, it is my own fault for getting stuck in Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing they were in Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs enjoying Slayer and GA native's memes in the Political forum.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs staying out of the political forum to keep from getting banded....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles dusting off the ol snow shovel.


----------



## KyDawg

How was the Collard crop this year S&S.


----------



## KyDawg

I heard that the cabbage crop this year was going to be great.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Please tide bring me home a win.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip gives Rooster tail away.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Fred Gibson was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> How was the Collard crop this year S&S.



Dang rabbits got half of em


----------



## John Cooper

Go  Dawgs! 

Big Mike woods was a DGD!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> go dawgs staying out of the political forum to keep from getting banded....



not me!!!

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for Mike Woods! DGD


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> not me!!!
> 
> Go dawgs!!



Pm me with your new name.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs shooting rabbits in the collard patch.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go stinky fingers running over the Tide...Woooooo


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux and dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs prepping for the whiteout


----------



## CamoDawg85

Charlie don't forget Leonard Pope, another DGD


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles owning this thread this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go john cooper posting nice avatars


----------



## Matthew6

friday browningslayersux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Get your milk and bread..

I got my beer!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! Get your milk and bread..
> 
> I got my beer!



7 in the morning here. just had one. yall enjoy that traffic mess. gonna get afew stripes.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> 7 in the morning here. just had one. yall enjoy that traffic mess. gonna get afew stripes.





The only traffic I have to worry about is stumbling up and down the stairs to my basement while I work in my shop!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Leonard Pope was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## Silver Britches

Enjoy the weekend, boys! There's no doubt about it, M6 and Thug-Wan Kenobi, will be downing some of Dollar General's finest branded liquor tonight! Drink responsibly, bros! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Nashville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Butler Ga. Taylor county has been good to me over the years.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles buying rounds at the gentleman's club


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs iced up in the ATL.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs iced up in the ATL.



and during their games too.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jake Fromm jut threw a nice TD pass in the Army all star game.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Fromm=Savior



Go Dogs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles eating KY ham.


Dadgum this is some good stuff! Now I know why those UT boys called Charlie salty.


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS building a wall around Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Sunday DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs loading up with talent.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs jealous of bama


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and corrupt noles running this thread


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS waiting on signing day


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Camo is right. We got to get that sig before it is a done deal.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Come on tide and Steve Kardashian. Let's do this.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip done jumped square on the bandwagon.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Tide gonna make my dreams come true tonite.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

bama already up by 21.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in the dirty south


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Who cares about the NC game, rings collect dust!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs winning their bowl game. Not sure what this playoff is. Kind of like nit tournament in basketball. Maybe these teams can make a bowl next year.


----------



## riprap

The West


----------



## riprap

Tide let me down


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I knew picking the tide was the right choice.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS, not losing any money on bammer loss.


----------



## riprap

Go bama having second thoughts about running kiffin off


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Probably going to hear about some rule change suggestions today. None of which will include targeting and helmet to helmet.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Probably going to hear about some rule change suggestions today. None of which will include targeting and helmet to helmet.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs finishing as winners instead of losers like bama!


----------



## KyDawg

The Rip Jinx worked.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs 17'


----------



## Gold Ranger

Dawgs win it all in '17!!!!!!!!!  Eason, Chubb, and Michel finish 1, 2, 3 in the Heisman and Kirby gets a fast track to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## KyDawg

Ranger is bringing UT type thinking in here. I think the Vols had 37 of there players getting some kind of top award this year. And for bout the 7th year in a row we heard they were back and going to be in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs are about 1000 times more realistic about their team, than any Vol has ever been. They think just cause they put on that putrid orange jailhouse gear, that they deserve respect.


----------



## KyDawg

I had bought my wife a nice outfit for Christmas, but it did not fit. She went back to store and ended up swapping it for something that did. When she got home she started showing what she got. She pulled out this shirt that was just to close to being Orange. I told her she could either throw it in the trash or take it back.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hating orange! !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie don't like orange or any color close to orange! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs getting freedom in 17!


----------



## riprap

Go tide running from this thread.


----------



## riprap

No thread from the bammer nation congratulating Clemson on the big win????? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs getting back in the mix eventually!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for letting trump get settled in before we see him next year!


----------



## KyDawg

6 has been conspicuous by his absence.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

123456 Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for bama rebuilding.


----------



## riprap

Spent 20 million more on football than Clemson. #1 recruiting classes for how many years in a row? No telling how many NFL players and "consultants" on the payroll. Anything other than a NC is a failure.


----------



## brownceluse

They said Kirby's D sucked against Clemson last year. Well guess what Pruitts sucked worse at least where it mattered most. The scoreboard!! 1 2 3 4 5 6 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Spent 20 million more on football than Clemson. #1 recruiting classes for how many years in a row? No telling how many NFL players and "consultants" on the payroll. Anything other than a NC is a failure.



bloodbath


----------



## riprap

Kiffin was missed. Kirby was missed. The process is fading away.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I would hate to see some of the things john has seen the past couple of days.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> I would hate to see some of the things john has seen the past couple of days.



It's bad here on the mountian boys..... the preachers are cussing, snake handling churches have turned all their snakes loose. ..... the holiness women's are cutting their hair and wearing makeup. .......  bad fellers real bad........


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> It's bad here on the mountian boys..... the preachers are cussing, snake handling churches have turned all their snakes loose. ..... the holiness women's are cutting their hair and wearing makeup. .......  bad fellers real bad........



I just hope some of yalls schools have been out like ours were Tuesday so things could settle down.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> I just hope some of yalls schools have been out like ours were Tuesday so things could settle down.



Schools flying flags at 1/2 mast...... teachers and students calling in sick...... heck the cheekin plant down in Collinsville is still shut down in mourning. ....... bad times


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Schools flying flags at 1/2 mast...... teachers and students calling in sick...... heck the cheekin plant down in Collinsville is still shut down in mourning. ....... bad times





I sure hope the flea market doesn't take a hit this weekend.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!

Tidesux

Congrats to the Big Cats


----------



## brownceluse

dailytidesux Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

People jumping off the top of their trailers.


----------



## KyDawg

Burning their 4th grade diplomas up.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for Saban on the hot seat!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU SLEEPING DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I heard they are beating their sisters (wives) to! It's a nightmare in some of the trailer parks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Pro wrestling is about to make a comeback.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

123456 Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS eating snapper


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs calling it a night!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs staying in Beckley WV tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

I been mad at WV since they beat us with a fake punt in the Sugar Bowl that was in The Dome. I was siting there watching it.


----------



## KyDawg

I am hollering fake fake, the whole time and CMR did not have a clue one was coming. Enjoy Miami thughville Coach.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers killing ca stripers today.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Sandy Springs


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers killing ca stripers today.



Why go to Cali to kill strippers?  Spots can take you a good spot right here in Warner Robins.  Then he'll bury 'em for ya outside Irwinville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Richmond Va.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for putting up deer stands to watch the game in.


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs and whip the filthy lizards on the hardwood today.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS headed to a nice steak dinner!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Won't be long now, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog winning it all in 17


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Fromm leading the Dognation to another title


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ashville NC approaching the last leg of a long sad trip. Linda lost her brother last week and we made the long drive to Richmond VA, and now are headed back home. We had planned to drive on in tonight but we were both worn out. We had a good meal and watched The Cowboys get beat sitting at an Olive Garden. Go Dawgs and Go Flacons.


----------



## John Cooper

Sad news Charlie! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs back in their home state


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs workin a short week!


----------



## Matthew6

daily dawgvolnolesux


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!. Three weeks till I am in South Georgia quail hunting.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!. Three weeks till I am in South Georgia quail hunting.



Have fun Charlie! I know you like coming home! Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs waiting on signing day.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Ashville NC approaching the last leg of a long sad trip. Linda lost her brother last week and we made the long drive to Richmond VA, and now are headed back home. We had planned to drive on in tonight but we were both worn out. We had a good meal and watched The Cowboys get beat sitting at an Olive Garden. Go Dawgs and Go Flacons.



Tell Mrs. Linda we are thinking about her.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs battling for the starting QB position


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs enrolling early


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs betting on the over in the Falcons game this weekend!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily dawgvolnolebrowningslayerelfiiiiisux


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

6 is still alive. We were getting worried about him.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgvolnolebrowningslayerelfiiiiisux



I think you forgot a team..........


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in a rebuilding year


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily dogvolnolesux


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go east coast Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs winning the same number of national championships as Bama since last January!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs going to try and make the SEC great again.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I set a personal record on holding my breath. Came through Knoxville on I40 and did not breathe for 2 minutes and thirty seconds.


----------



## KyDawg

Unfortunately that stack of Garbage is a little wider than that.


----------



## KyDawg

Went to a Cracker Barrel to eat at 10 o'clock and took 47 minutes to get seated. Most of them people not used to cooked food.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs living to close to the trailer parks of 10rc!


----------



## KyDawg

Found out, I was in the wrong line. I was in the line of people buying them pecan logs and Birthday presents for their wives and cousins. One stop shopping if you will.


----------



## KyDawg

You would not believe it, but a bunch of those people wear that putrid Orange year around. They got to be color blind.


----------



## KyDawg

One of them asked my, "Where youns headed?" I said, out of this state.


----------



## KyDawg

Tennessee folks think 5% grade is an SAT score.


----------



## KyDawg

The guy at the Hampton inn in Knoxville was a UT fan. He said our room was 231. I decided to mess with him, so I asked, "What floor is that on?" He said, Hey I just work here, I aint no tour guide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs trying to stay out of 10RC


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols are the scurge of the Earth.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Inaha.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for 62 deg water temp and a cooler full of crappie from West Point.


----------



## KyDawg

Did you catch any catfish Rip? I here they are hitting chicken livers good right now.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs setting off fireworks this morning.


----------



## KyDawg

First Lady Melania Trump sure is easy on the eyes.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Trump DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> First Lady Melania Trump sure is easy on the eyes.



Too bad saban can't see her in person this year.


----------



## riprap

The tide only wins NC's when democrats are in power.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> The tide only wins NC's when democrats are in power.



Gonna be an 8 year dry spell then.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Yesterday was a great day to be an American! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Was a great bowl/playoff season and great way to start off the year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs drying out


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. The weather map looked rough over your way today dhd.


----------



## KyDawg

I was enjoying my supper tonight when a group came in dressed in UT putrid orange. I lost my appetite. Get some decent colors people, if you gonna continue to play in this conference, and don't tell bout that grey mix yall put in, Nothing goes with Orange cept Hunting, and community service.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie, The world capital of High School Football.


----------



## KyDawg

Green Bay stole their nickname from the Moultrie Packers.


----------



## KyDawg

They are now Colquitt County packers, but have been Packers for over a hundred years now,


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs hoping yall are  safe today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs enjoying the NFC championship game.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in GA and KY


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs over in Bama too


----------



## Matthew6

daily dogvolsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go all falcons and all the teams winning their final game of the year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Get Up And Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs hoping the former Dawgs lose in the super bowl!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs dodging falling trees


----------



## riprap

Go Steelers not going to milledgeville.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs wondering why there are so many FSU fans cheering for the Falcons.. Doesn't Florida have 2 different teams to choose from?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs wondering why there are so many FSU fans cheering for the Falcons.. Doesn't Florida have 2 different teams to choose from?



Id you count Jacksonville they have 3. We were where J'ville is for years though.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs having Vols be delusional!


----------



## Matthew6

early morning dogvolslayersux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> early morning dogvolslayersux



What's up bud!

Go Dawgs on a Tuesday morning!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Nothing finer in the land than a loud obnoxious Georgia fan, go DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> early morning dogvolslayersux



You need to contact your therapist ... your medication for your BammerGotWhipped disorder is not working!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



go 8-5 loserdawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> go 8-5 loserdawgs



And Liberty Bowl Champs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily dawgsux from quackie


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo DaWWWWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Quitman!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS! Vols suck!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## Nitram4891

Happy birthday Kydawg!!!  I hope its a good one.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Charlie has more birthdays than anyone I know.


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Birthday Charlie and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go loser dogs getting that hiney spanked by bama in BB tonite.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Cocka Doodle Doooooooooo!







 Rise And Shine, Boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning boys! GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Little early for baseball. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I know 6 did not bring up Basketball. Tell me he did not do that.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

And matty 6 the California basketball thug! !


----------



## KyDawg

I don't watch sports thay women play as good as the men do.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs keeping it real.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs putting pen to paper on signing day


----------



## riprap

roll basketball tide


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go O-Line Dawgs fattening up for sprang practice


----------



## riprap

I just hope it's not like CMR's golden corral offensive lines, worn out in the 2nd half.


----------



## CamoDawg85

"You gone eat cho conebread"


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Seasons change and so do I.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs! Happy Friday Gents!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday and GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

National signing day getting close, hold your breath guys this could be a crazy ride.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs holding their breath! Even if we don't land another star I'm stoked for this incoming class. Go CKS and Staff recruiting and GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs needing to win the East.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO FALCONS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs looking forward to the most talented class we ever had.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Sure is peaceful around here lately. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Sabbath Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go  Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS getting snow on Sunday


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs up in Ken-tucky!


----------



## riprap

Go bama coaches in the sauce!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Wenona.


----------



## Matthew6

dailyspotandstalkgoldrangerelfiiiiiiisux


----------



## Matthew6

37 yrs and 29 days since dawgsux nc


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Wenona.



I hope she don't think like her sister.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Living rent free in the mind of Bucknasty. ........lol


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Living rent free in the mind of Bucknasty. ........lol



...and the 1980 title for others.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs not enduring a meltdown over The Don

MAGA

Commit to The G


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs
3 in a row, gots to be a record


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McCrae.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs from Thomson!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in McCrae.



Goooooooo Dawgs! Best Lodging in the state!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs in Houston


----------



## SpotandStalk

This dang thread ain't finished yet?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

SS thug


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs chumming the water with Vols..


----------



## Matthew6

very early morning dogvolslayerspotandstalkelfiiisux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> very early morning dogvolslayerspotandstalkelfiiisux



Morning bud!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning bud!



morning and daily goldrangervolsux


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> morning and daily goldrangervolsux



Are you under duress? Blink twice if you're being held against your will.


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Is that 6 in here" Hard to tell him and Gold apart.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs committing to The G


----------



## CamoDawg85

Somebody call Cali 911, 6 is being held against his will


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Dang Is that 6 in here" Hard to tell him and Gold apart.



He sure picked up the slack in his absence.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We just cant enough of the 3 stars to get back in the mix.


----------



## riprap

Just recruit 3 stars and then nobody will expect too much.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well we prolly don't need to many 3 stars, we know there is only one coach in the country that can coach them up and that team up north of us has him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to get by with nuthin but 4 and 5 stars.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS! Super excited about this class! Some BIG O Lineman!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Now it's time for coach K and staff to go to work.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting it done recruiting. Now they need to get it done on the field.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Go Noles getting what we needed and getting the good ones!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs! Get a playbook in them new boys' hands


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs and Go Falcons! Happy Friday!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I have not see our turnip man lately. Cabbage season must bi in in south Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Speaking of South Georgia, I will be there Wednesday. Oh happy days.


----------



## KyDawg

Might not come back. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Goooo Dawgs doing the dirty bird dance


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs fixing to close out another Go Dawgs thread in 82 more posts.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs getting us closer to shuttin' this un' down


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go you dadgum Falcons


----------



## KyDawg

S&S if you can get off this weekend come on down to Moultrie and I will give you a beer and some raw oysters. I will be at Sundown Plantation.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> S&S if you can get off this weekend come on down to Moultrie and I will give you a beer and some raw oysters. I will be at Sundown Plantation.



Be careful Charlie, those oysters get me fired up.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go you ditry birds


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Scooterville.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go John go!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs 17!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

123456 Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready for G Day 2017!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Birthday John.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Thanks Charlie! !!


----------



## KyDawg

We gonna finish this one up fore much longer.


----------



## KyDawg

Getting ready for the Kickoff. Go Dawgs and Falcons. Rise UP.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

I know it's early but who all is planning on going to G day 17 ?

We will be there with our 2 year old granddaughter whom we now have custody of.  It will be here first of many to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS and Dirty Birds!

Happy birthday John!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs numb to heartbreaking losses because it happens so often!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## Hardwoods

2012: SEC Championship game
2012: NFC Championship game
2013: Prayer at Jordan-Hare
2014: OT loss to Tech
2016: Tennessee hail mary
2016: Loss to Tech
2017: Super bowl


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for teams losing championship games in 2017


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Hardwoods said:


> 2012: SEC Championship game
> 2012: NFC Championship game
> 2013: Prayer at Jordan-Hare
> 2014: OT loss to Tech
> 2016: Tennessee hail mary
> 2016: Loss to Tech
> 2017: Super bowl
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



Payyyyyyyn-fullllll


But oh so true....GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs go


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Do anything fun for your Bday John?


----------



## riprap

Run Dawgs run


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Early morning GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs at Alabama losing two offensive coordinators in a little more than a month!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs?


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Hard Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs leaving here in about 5 hours headed to the Piney woods of South Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs # 980!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Morning DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go humpday DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs closing in on another 1,000.


----------



## riprap

I can remember this series was a spin off of the roll bama every day all year thread. That one lasted about a month two years ago.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS, shuttin' her down today men


----------



## CamoDawg85

Only need 6 more after this un'

Liberty bowl champs


----------



## Matthew6

early morning dawgsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Finishing it out..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Happy Thursday!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Josh Dobbs is getting hair plugs to replace his eyebrows..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! BuckNasty is the biggest Vol homer ever!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go bammers and noles


----------



## Matthew6

kirbysmartsux


----------



## Matthew6

daily dogvolelfiislayercelusespotandstalkrebelyellsux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! 123456


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! 3+3


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! 2 x 3


----------



## CamoDawg85

At least we didn't end with a nolevolbammergatorjacket commenting

Go DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs 1011


----------



## CamoDawg85

Where's Bo$$? He's keeping the sandbox open a little too long ain't he


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! 2 x 3



Go Dawgs! Sabans next hire for OC at bama will be #?


----------



## elfiii

CamoDawg85 said:


> Where's Bo$$? He's keeping the sandbox open a little too long ain't he



Bo$$ be on Vaca.


----------

